# [closed] wine und der xdg pfusch

## schmidicom

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu wine unter Gentoo, und hoffe das mir da einer weiterhelfen kann.

Jedes mal wenn wine selbst oder ein Programm damit installiert wird pfuscht dieses an den Standards (welche Dateien mit welchen Programmen geöffnet werden) herum. Und da es unter xfce ja nicht wirklich ein komfortables (gui tool) Programm gibt mit dem man dies wieder richten könnte ist es ziemlich nervtötend.   :Mad: 

Kann man wine auch so installieren/konfigurieren das es diese Einstellungen nicht mehr verändert sondern alles so lässt wie es ist und auch sein sollte?

Beispiel:

1. wine installiert, config ausgeführt und schon werden alle Textdateien nicht mehr mit leafpad geöffnet sondern mit diesem unmöglichen Windows-Editor

2. Internet Explorer installiert (muss ich um Webseiten zu testen) und schon wird mein Firefox links liegen gelassen.

3. ...Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Nov 07, 2011 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Nur zur Info ich habe etwas gefunden das dieses nervige verhalten abstellt.

Einfach in der Datei

```
/usr/share/wine/wine.inf
```

die Zeile

```
HKLM,%CurrentVersion%\RunServices,"winemenubuilder",2,"%11%\winemenubuilder.exe -a -r"
```

entfernen.

----------

## toralf

2

```
;;
```

am Beginn der Zeile tun's auch  :Smile: 

----------

## hasufell

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Nur zur Info ich habe etwas gefunden das dieses nervige verhalten abstellt.
> 
> Einfach in der Datei
> 
> ```
> ...

 

danke fuer den hinweis, war mir auch aufgefallen

der manuelle weg ist die dateien in ~/.local/share/applications zu loeschen, die wine dort anlegt

----------

## schmidicom

Ich muss leider berichten das diese Lösung nur so lange funktioniert wie kein Programm unter wine installiert wird. Bei der Installation vom Internet-Explorer zum Beispiel werden die Zuordnungen erneut verändert und zwar alle die mit Programmen aus der wine Umgebung kompatibel sind.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt endgültig die Lust verloren mich weiter mit wine auseinander zu setzten, weshalb ich dies nun als [closed] betitle.

Mit der Pfuscherei an den Dateizuordnungen könnte ich ja noch leben aber weder mit dem native wine noch mit einer Testversion von CrossOver war es mir möglich einen Internet-Explorer 8 zum laufen zu bringen. Letztendlich bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als bei der QEMU-Lösung zu bleiben, dumm nur das mein Laptop nicht für Virtualisierungen ausgelegt ist aber es soll wohl einfach nicht sein.

----------

## Necoro

Ich setze in allen meinen Wine-Instanzen einfach ein DllOverride für winemenubuilder.exe. Das behebt die Probleme.

Einfach folgendes in eine Datei packen und per "wine regedit $DATEI" laden.

```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\DllOverrides]

"winemenubuilder.exe"=""
```

----------

## hasufell

export WINEDLLOVERRIDES=winemenubuilder.exe=d

in .bashrc würde wohl auch gehen

http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-c847a3ded88bac0e61aae0037fa7dbd4c7ae042a

----------

